# Positions and Sex



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> What are you talking about? She was blanking out a word but didn't need to because of where this thread is, and that because of the adult nature of the thread there was little point in blanking out the word anyway.


Correct me if I'm wrong, Rasputin, but were you or were you not joking?


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

What ever gave you the idea that was a joke?


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

mrniceftw said:


> I like female on top as well, just haven't found one that is good at it yet though.


?

Not good at it? How can one not be good at it? Are we talking laziness or lack or rhythm?
I'm just curious. It seems self-explanatory...


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

s0n1c800m said:


> Are we talking laziness or lack or rhythm?


Actually a little of both, she said she didn't know what to do and I would always have to help with the process, she was also self-conscious which I told her only do something if she felt comfortable, I don't know she just wasn't good at it, lol...


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, I see. It was just one in particular. From your initial comment, I thought perhaps you'd had a string of inept lovers. That would be sad.
You need to find a woman with more experience and less insecurity. :wink:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I looooove missionary. I love seeing her face and expressions.
I love doggy. Seeing her body is incredibly sexy.
I love the woman picked up and pushed against a wall with her legs wrapped around me.
I looove her on top. I think this might be second favorite.
Okay. I love every position. I just love the thought of being intimate with someone I care about.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

s0n1c800m said:


> Oh, I see. It was just one in particular. From your initial comment, I thought perhaps you'd had a string of inept lovers. That would be sad.
> You need to find a woman with more experience and less insecurity. :wink:


Have only had 2, one was for a few days (never on top), the other mostly referred to my post was a relationship of 1.5 years. So, technically all of them so far... haha 

And yes it would be nice to find a woman with more experience and understanding of her own sexuality and passion.



> I just love the thought of being intimate with someone I care about.


Yes I agree with this as well, any position can be great because you put so much passion into it.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> What are you talking about? She was blanking out a word but didn't need to because of where this thread is, and that because of the adult nature of the thread there was little point in blanking out the word anyway.


Thank you Skycloud, I needed to hear that as I am sure there are probably others who did too. And I am not kidding with this response.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I voted anonymously.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

bengalcat said:


> I'm a woman and I voted doggy. The lying flat face down position that snail described is good too. These seem to be the angles that give me the most intense feeling, and also that sense of being taken.





s0n1c800m said:


> My very favorite is on our sides, as if we were spooning. Sooo much body contact, and such a great angle. ^_~
> Second is me on top, sitting up, (though lying on him is nice too). I enjoy controlling the speed and depth, and I enjoy being admired and touched.
> I usually initiate, and I like control.
> 
> On the other hand, if he initiates, it's his game, and I'm fine with pretty much any position in which he'd like to ravage me. :blushed:


Yay!

I voted doggy only because it is the closest to my favorite which is the lying face down him laying on my back. 

The Best -- start out spooning, move to laying face down, rotate between lying flat and butt up like a cat in heat for a while! :happy:

I actually only enjoy doggy if he is standing on the ground at the edge of the bed instead of both of us on our knees on the bed. 

Second is me on top and third is missionary. Not a huge fan of anything else.


----------



## dreamer 1977 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like missionary because it's intimate, but if it's a smaller girl sometimes they complain it hurts. I like to be standing up and pull her towards me from the bed. I can't really get momentum going if I'm not standing up.

I love girl on top. It's the most fun and it seems like women like it as well because they have control over everything and I can kick back in relax. Reverse cowgirl is even better because it's a nice view. The first time I had sex this girl asked me in this really sweet voice if she could get on top and that was a huge turn on. The only time I can get even close to getting off from intercourse is from girl on top.

I love doggy too because I'm a very visual person and I love the view. Again, I like to be standing up while she's bent over on the bed.


----------



## MR.ED (Nov 3, 2010)

Usually doggy - she says she feels it more. 
But also a variation of missionary...
*legs over my shoulders
*Me grabbing her hair/head
*Lifting myself off the bed(on toes)
*Drilling her.
*wipes brow....man.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> ...that's called missionary. :wink:


Does missionary _really_ apply for gay sex?

It's similar, yeah, but it's just not quite the same...


----------



## Marvinteck (Nov 17, 2010)

I like doggy style the best but would like to try different positions in the future when I get the chance.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Whatever gives me the most control. :wink: My girlfriend isn't at all comfortable topping unless it's also very clear that I'm the one in charge so this works out well for both of us. I wish her neck weren't quite as sensitive because collaring/leashing her would probably make it a lot more comfortable for her to top.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Either missionary or a sort of missionary where she's lying face down.

I realise that those aren't apparently 'great sex positions', but I enjoy them and so does she, so yeah.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

My favorite is the Russian Woodpecker. The Linconshire Poacher is good too.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

I just searched the web for these positions. My wife is pacing with frantic anticipation. You must share with us just what these positions are. Should I have searched under the topic: Far Flung Positions for Contortionist Lovers? Can you direct me to websites for these? Does one need particularly well developed or well endowed attributes to work these positions? Are you able to work the following day with no limping, etc., from these activities?
Definitely more info needed. 
Digger


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Being rather short in stature, I like the girl on her back with me on top. That way she can put her hands on my back and I can enjoy kissing her belly button.
Digger.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Tkae said:


> Does missionary _really_ apply for gay sex?
> 
> It's similar, yeah, but it's just not quite the same...


I still call it missionary when one has anal sex in that position, why wouldn't it be the same for gay sex? Who cares about freaking "titles" anyway.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I personally like the Chinese Finger-trap and the Austrian Bobsled.
Too bad they don't really exist. Or so I hope. 

I generally enjoy being on top. Feels alpha, man.
Missionary makes me feel like I'm being crushed. Arrrgh.


----------



## Izabella (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey 

I like the positions that are fun, I generally like where I can see my partner face, or touching.
Since my back is very sensitive to touching, my favorite position is "Lotus". 

Missionary is old school but you have to love it and there are some positions in the Kamasutra that I really like:crazy:


----------

